# Gehäuselüfter  Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung?



## Axel3131 (4. Mai 2015)

*Gehäuselüfter  Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung?*

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

habe mal eine etwas andere Frage...

und zwar habe ich das Zalman Z9 Plus Gehäuse mit Lüftersteuerung.

Soll ich die Gehäuselüfter nun auf die Lüftersteuerung oder an das Mainboard anschießen? Was ist sinnvoller?

Da ich alles Reinigen will und endlich mal mein Kabelmanagement aufräumen will damit der Airflow besser wird wollte ich fragen was mehr sinn ergibt.

Dazu kommt noch reicht ein Lüfter vornen für Kaltluft rein und hinten warme Luft raus oder sollte ich noch einen  Lüfter für warme Luft raus oben anbringen?

Gruß und mal wieder Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## jkox11 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter  Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung?*

Welche Lüfter hast du? 3 pin oder 4 pin? 

Ist wuppe ob Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard. 
Ich würd von der Lüftersteuerung profitieren. Da kannst du aber auch nur 2 anschliessen, ausser du verbindest die Kabel mit einem Y-Kabel miteinander. 
Wieviel Lüfter hast du jetzt drin? 

Das Z9 ist halt kein top Gehäuse. Es fehlen Staubfilter, so dass da viel Staub reinkommt.


----------



## Axel3131 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter  Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung?*

Habe 3 Pin Lüfter.

Momentan sind 2 angeschlossen einer vornen und einer hinten. Zusätzlich ist ein Stillgelegter oben verbaut und 1 liegt noch hier rum (muss dazusagen dass es die Lüfter sind die bei dem Gehäuse dabei waren).

Das mit dem Staub habe ich auch schon bemerkt  gerade jetzt bei meinem Umbau im Haus merkt man es gewaltig, ich kann jeden Tag zu sehen wie die Temperaturen steigen. 
Sobald der Umbau abgeschlossen ist habe ich damit wieder weniger Probleme...hoffe ich.


----------



## jkox11 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter  Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung?*

Das Problem bleibt weiterhin leider bestehen, da im Seitenteil und beim Netzteil kein Staubfilter vorhanden ist... Da kannst du ein so gutes KM haben wie du willst, der Staub wird seinen Weg durch diese fehlenden Filter locker finden... 

Ich würde die beiden vorne an die Lüftersteuerung anschliessen (einblasend), und die beiden hinten bzw. oben an das Mainboard tun (ausblasend). Dann bist du vom Airflow her gut dabei. 

Das Problem mit dem Staub wird leider immer mit dem Z9 vorhanden sein...


----------



## Axel3131 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter  Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung?*

Danke dir dann werde ich es so machen. 
Einmal in 2 Monaten einen Putztag für den Rechner einlegen dann dürfte das Staubproblem auch nicht ganz so groß sein.


----------

